# Three verson of the Nissan GTR?



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Well lots of talk here, just listen to what he says..

LINK: Nissan GT-R | Spy Shot Videos | Videos | Auto Express


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

7 speed gear box !?!?!?!?!
and a nismo version soon, this is going to be a beast.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Very interesting. 

I suspected there would be a range of GT-R's available.

I just wonder where they got their info from.

Unfortunately, they do not mention the/any 4wd system that he been greatly speculated about.


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

i personally hate this car... it has that bad V6 is it?? im pretty sure its a v6 someone correct me if its a v8.. .they shudda concetrated on exporting R33 and R34s to other countries legally instead of releaseing this V engine gt-r.. they killed the name.. id go for the RB skylines any day... r32,33 or 34


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R32-TDOT said:


> i personally hate this car... it has that bad V6 is it?? im pretty sure its a v6 someone correct me if its a v8.. .they shudda concetrated on exporting R33 and R34s to other countries legally instead of releaseing this V engine gt-r.. they killed the name.. id go for the RB skylines any day... r32,33 or 34


It will get a V10 with 3 turbos and all the R32s to R34 GTR generations will be scrapped in japan, do to new emission regulations . . you shudda hurry to get one . .


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

bastards.... why wud they go make such a good car then scrape it... looks like ill never drive a R34... even own one for that matter... so ill buy a r32 and convert the body to R34   :bawling: bastards hope they rot in hell for that decision... if theydo im not getting that p.o.s r36... but 3 turbos??? 3 is an odd number... y not 4??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I also read they will put all the collected old GTRs on a ship and let the japanese Navy explode the ship infront of the japanese coasts. Like this they not need a a big junkyard on the mainland, as living space in japan is difficult to find and expensive . . .


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

alrite thats it im going to japan to start stealing cars and placing them on a private ship and anchor it somewhere on a island and let he heat die down then start selling em... who wants to help organize a gone in 60 seconds style.. japan nation wide skyline theft???:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Be aware that they will jail each person who tries to export a GTR from japan . .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL.....Lux, you been smoking the weed again ?


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

so someone tell me again:

1) how hard is it to get a ship with a crane that can lift containers filled with a car or 2???
2) how hard is it to moor the ship at a private dock and just load the cars into container trucks.. drive the trucks to the private dock.. then pull the container off the truck flatbed and put it on the ship???
3) pretty simple to for a ship to float and travel to canada... radar and gps jammers... that way u get past Canadian CG easily... then onto trucks and bam ur done..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

If you do that I will tell the japanese Navy to run over you.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ LOL @ the pic


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

what japanese navy??? u mean the navy that folllows a pacifist constitution??? they cant attack north korea even if they bribed the UN to let them.... N.korea wudda killed em enyway....and that battleship is at the bottom of the ocean rusting and holding the remains of 1000+ sailors and few hundred tonnes of unexploded 60 yr old ammunition... it will be soo easy for u to smuggle skylines out of japan.... look the r32,r33,r34 are a dynasty of cars.... they were kings of japanese imports... they still will be... even if the r36 comes out.. i will still be a fan of the r32,r33, and the r34... the r34 i love the most because of the gorgeous front end and the nice 4 circle light back end.. no matter wut nissan does (unless of course the rb26 engine is inside the r36) im sticking to this era of skylines... ill only appreciate the r36 if the fix the ugly back end make it flat instead of bubbly... and if they take out that crappy V engine and put in the RB26 engine.


----------



## RLB (Feb 7, 2007)

Why not just get the GT-R and drop a RB26 engine in? It will be done eventually , you might as well try to be the first to do it. The RB26 engine isn't everything, we don't even know how good the VQ will be. I'm a huge fan of the Skyline name to, just like you are. But I am also a big enough fan to give the new GT-R a try. Only a few more months until we find out if the new GT-R is worth our money or not. 'Till then I'll continue to like the new GT-R. Thats just my two cents though.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@lux: Du bist so geil,und der Typ ist dümmer als Toastbrot:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> @lux: Du bist so geil,und der Typ ist dümmer als Toastbrot:chuckle:


 :lamer:


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

this is all still speculation right?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

diddy_p said:


> this is all still speculation right?


Most of it for sure:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Most of it for sure:chuckle:


The part with he Navy is true . . . thought:chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol @ Lux

Man i go away for a few weeks come back and you are still at it haha =D

Love the new GT-R will get one FO-SHUA!  but not the 1st ones ill wait for a while.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Love the new GT-R will get one FO-SHUA! but not the 1st ones ill wait for a while.


As well as the Z-Tune ?

Everyone form an orderly 'We're not talking to Rain anymore' queue 

Jealous ? Me ? Never


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

oh yeah? well Imma put fifteen NOS foggers on my engine, and like, yo check it out, I'm gonna get the RB39 kit (that's THIRTY-NINE biiiiach), it's like way bored and stroked and stuff, and mad big turbos, but they'll spool at like 1500rpm and I'll like totally blow anyone away. And oh yeah I can afford this all cause my mom's sister's second husband's third son's college roomate's friend's brother once rented a Lamborghini Gallardo for three hours so you know I'm way tight with all the exotics and stuff.


<sigh> I do wish I could have both a Z-tune and a new GT-R, bone stock even. Is it R35 or R36 anyways?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> lol @ Lux
> 
> Man i go away for a few weeks come back and you are still at it haha =D
> 
> Love the new GT-R will get one FO-SHUA!  but not the 1st ones ill wait for a while.


I will see if I can make you a nice price end of this year then Rain. as a Nissan dealer in japan I might be able to that for you.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> As well as the Z-Tune ?
> 
> Everyone form an orderly 'We're not talking to Rain anymore' queue
> 
> Jealous ? Me ? Never



:chuckle: :chuckle:  

Like i said, probably no time soon haha. 

Lux, if im ever in Japan, ill let you know


----------



## RLB (Feb 7, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> I do wish I could have both a Z-tune and a new GT-R, bone stock even. Is it R35 or R36 anyways?


It might not even be a R35 or R36. It might have a new letter all together, like the 350GT did.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

dont make an automatic please


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Think I would still prefer a Lambo of about 8 years old or so ,would have to see a couple of these new GTR thingy's in the flesh


----------



## JapAddicted (May 19, 2007)

First of all, i'm new @ this forum and i'm from Sweden so forgive me for my bad english.

Anyway i think Nissan should keep the name Skyline with GT-R! 
And the VQ engine i cant say anything about. BUT i thought that it would get a RB30 engine.. Stupid me.


----------



## the morder (May 20, 2007)

i am also a new morder from Qatif whant to be a friend

anyway,the newest sky is completly shange than the other

*i heard that the ingine will be v8 2 turbos *


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> I also read they will put all the collected old GTRs on a ship and let the japanese Navy explode the ship infront of the japanese coasts. Like this they not need a a big junkyard on the mainland, as living space in japan is difficult to find and expensive . . .


Maybe the ship will get stranded off our coast like the Chinese one did. I can just see people in track suits driving across the beach in R34s.


----------



## the morder (May 20, 2007)

I dont think that we will get beter than r34


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Maybe the ship will get stranded off our coast like the Chinese one did. I can just see people in track suits driving across the beach in R34s.


LOL and the british and japanese Navy shooting at them for training . .:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> LOL and the british and japanese Navy shooting at them for training . .:chuckle:


I was thinking about using the occasion to test anti-tank mines. Could also put a few Astute Class subs through their paces against their polystyrene rafts.


----------



## TWIN-TURBO (Jun 5, 2007)

THE NEW GT-R WILL HAVE AN ENGINE FROM THE VQ SERIES IT WILL BE A TWIN-TURBOCHARGED V6 GIVING 420 TO 450 BHP IM LEAD TO BELIEVE THEY DIDNT USE A V8 BECAUSE IT WOULD BE HEAVIER AND IT WILL HAVE THE ATTEZZA 4 WHEEL DRIVE SYSTEM THOUGH MAYBE A MORE ADVANCED 1 TO HANDLE THE EXTRA POWER!!!!!!!:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

with altezza tail lights


----------

